# Pls I need advice about a feral cat



## LinaLinx (4 mo ago)

Hi, I'm Lina, owned by the sweetest orange tabby I saved from a a ditch by the road when he was a few weeks old, he is now almost 5 yrs old, big, healthy and spoiled.  This is not about him tho. 
I don't think I can make this short. 
The situation is: I work every day (for the past year), taking care of an elderly couple in the evenings. They feed strays, and have 2 outdoor-indoor cats. For the last six months a strange cat appeared in their back yard, always there, hanging, NEVER leaving. Hanging by the garage...I've put a cardboard box for him and a blanket, and that is his house now. He looked awful the first time I saw him, discharge from the nose and eyes, really skinny. I really thought he came there to die or something. He recovered tho, he got fatter (I feed him, I make sure he is fed) no more discharge, he even plays with me with that wavy toy on a stick. He wont get near me, he doesn't want to be touched, he can't be caught. I don't have enough time to dedicate to him, because I care for that couple. 
The thing is, they are going to go to a nursing home in a couple of months.
Other cats will be fine, they are domesticated or cared for by neighbors. I can't just leave that cat there. If he is healthy (not having some serious illness that could my cat could pick up from him) I'd take him in. But he is feral, and I live in an apartment. Is that even possible? (He is fine with other cats, I've seen him avoid fights and tense situations). Idk...

Oh, and his name is Cammy, and he responds to it.

Thank you 
Lina


----------



## FKHQ (4 mo ago)

It can be doable. I would get a cage and trap him which would be the best way to get him. Then take him to the vet to make sure he is okay. You can easily work on getting him to like your other cat and you will find out that they will probably be best of friends if you are patient with the transition to another cat in the home.. You will need to put the feral cat in a "safe" room away from your current cat and give him a bed, litter box, food/water bowls and toys. This will help the new one get use to being indoors it will also help your current cat to help smell him from under the door and know that there is another cat in the home with out your current cat feeling like there is a stranger in the home about to attack him. Keep the feral in the safe room for a few weeks then use a babygate as a barrier and open the door to the safe room so the two can visit and smell each other from protective quarters yet they can still see each other. Make sure to stay close by in case the visit does not go well you can quickly step in and close door. Make the first visit very short like 10-15 minutes then close the door. Each day try to make the visit a bit longer.


----------



## LinaLinx (4 mo ago)

Thank you so much for responding. Idk how I'd get a cage to trap him. I've put a cat transporter next to the box, filled with soft blankies and food...hoping he would get used to it somehow. But NO. He wont get near it. I've trapped cats before that way, not working on this guy. I believe he knows what it is. It's there to trap him. Who knows what his history is. 
Again, It's just little me, without cages available.

Thank you


----------



## Amore (4 mo ago)

Hi ask the human society or rescue group to help you. If the kitty won’t go in a regular havahart trap . Rescue groups have drop traps that you have to be patient and pull the string and they get easily caught. Sounds like a cat that someone owned and dumped since it plays and it’s alittle fearful. I adopted 7 cats and each one of them are from the streets and believe or not they all get along e every one of them. Don’t give up it so hard for cats on the street. So glad your taking the time to care for it. But definitely call human society rescue groups or even veterinarians office that can direct you to be helped. You’ll find the right person and you will feel so good yourself. Keep up the good work!


----------



## islandanchoress (Dec 14, 2021)

I have traps that they set off themselves just by treading on the wire.. Could not manage without them and they double as crates. They were made as large rat traps. So I do not need to go near when they are approaching. Just wait for the sound.


----------



## islandanchoress (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry; I meant fox traps.. I got them at an agricultural supply place.


----------



## LinaLinx (4 mo ago)

Thank you all for your answers, I was wondering about those cages, I can borrow one from one of the rescue groups, and try to trap him like that. Daughter of that elderly couple said she would love to take both their indoorish cats and Cammy with her, she lives in a house with a big yard, so that would be perfect for all the cats. She is a fantastic person and I know she means well, but I'm unsure if she could actually pull it off. She already has 2 cats of her own, and she would have to drag them all to another country, and if Cam is ill he won't be able to travel.
Another thing is, one of the regular cats they were feeding had a cat leukemia, and none of us knew until it was too late, he just came one evening and started meowing painfully, then walked all wobbly and just kind of crashed, we called the vet, and ....Lucky passed away two days later. Broke my heart. I'm afraid Cam might have it. 
I really need to catch that little guy.
Again, thank you all for your responds. 
xo
Lin


----------

